# Does the gaff rigged, double ender Tancook 30 exist??



## SirenWilliams (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm considering the drive south to take a look at this boat, but I can't find any other boat on the internet with the same description. Supposedly it's a 30' Tancook, gaff rigged schooner from 1975. He claims it's a double ender but it doesn't look like it from the photos, although giving him the benefit of the doubt, I assume maybe i'm actually seeing a rudder. 
If you search for 
'1975 Tancook gaff rigged schooner 30' 
You'll find the boat easily. 
although, if you type in this information, you'll likely only find THIS boat up for sale in various locations. 
Does anyone know what this boat is? Because i'm starting to think it may not be a Tancook.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It is hard to tell specifically who built that boat and how authentic she is, but from the partial image, there is no reason to believe that she is not a Tancook Whaler. Tancook Whaler replicas were very popular in the 1970's. I even designed one that I was thinking of building for myself in that era.

There are several aspects of that photo that are slightly unusual for a Tancook in that the stern is a little full ended, the house extending to the rail is not authentic, and the rig looks a little smaller than I would expect. These boats have very generous sail plans. They also had 'lug' foresails. This does not mean a 'lug rigged sail' in the current sense, but did mean that the foresail was boomless, overlapped the mainmast and was tacked like a jib. Tancook Whaler's also had centerboards. Chappelle has several nice write ups and measured drawings on the Tancooks in several of his books.

Peter Van Dyne designed a beautiful little Tancook Whaler in the 1970's that were built in fiberglass. These were super little boats. The green hulled image is one of Peter Van Dyne's design. Van Dyne was known to designed boats with cabin sides which were integral with the topsides similar to the boat in question. (Grampian Classic 31 cutter and ketch for example). His Tancooks had a slighter fuller stern than the authentic boats so there is a chance that this is one of his.

Here are some more images.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

A quick correction, Peter Van Dine spells his name with an "i" and not a 'y' as above. Peter apparently passed on in 2010. He apparently did several designs based on the Tancook Whalers but the one that I knew best was roughly 26 Feet on deck with an overall length (bowsprit to rudder head) around 30 feet. Peter was from Annapolis and his designs can be found on the web. One of Van Dine's Tancook designs is on the cover of Roger Taylor's books "The Fourth Book of Good Boats". 

Ralph Wiley, from Oxford, Maryland also designed a number of Tancook Whaler influenced designs, I seem to recall seeing one of the more authentic of those in this general size.


----------



## J. Armstrong (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't recall ant details anymore, but Peter did build a "semi" Tancook which looked very similar to the picture. I know because I very nearly bought it back circa 1985. Like all Van Dines I am familiar with, this boat was built with a cored glass hull, wood deck ( may have been canvassed or glassed ) and wood house. Spars were spruce, hollow on the true Tancooks of his that I have seen. 

I later owned the sole Van Dine 35' Tancook "Cygnus". I have often wondered what became of her. She was a marvelous boat, lovely to look at and to sail.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

hi Jim. glad ta see ya here.
welcome aboard


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*Here's a Tancook Whaler built in Maine.*

I think in the 70's but to authentic lines. Most impressive was watching it sail into Pulpit Harbor in Penobscot Bay. It's a tight entrance and few boats sail in.

Most impressive was how weatherly it was in the light air.










I know the owner and he really can sail this old boat in and out of just anywhere.

He made it in two tacks, the same as this J35 a few minutes before.










This is not to say the old Whaler is more weatherly than the J, only that it's not just about the boat.










I know the owner, he wouldn't look right on a J35.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, and think how much better he'd go with some outhaul tension on the main.
Lovely boats.


----------

